

PHP is dead, long live PHP - velmu
https://www.symfony.fi/entry/php-is-dead-long-live-php

======
bit2mask
PHP is not dead. It remains about as popular now as it has been for some time,
and shows no signs whatsoever of dying.

There's not a lot of new or interesting stuff being done in PHP, because of
the limitations of the language, but it's still the main workhorse for a great
deal of humdrum ordinary Web stuff: forums, blogs, wikis, smaller shopping
sites, smaller content management systems. Most organizations simply don't
need a bleeding edge solution, and for them something thrown together using
off-the-shelf PHP-based solutions (WordPress, MediaWiki, phpBB, etc.) will be
quite sufficient for their purposes.

Also, because PHP is so pervasive and so readily available, PHP developers are
really easy to come by.

~~~
velmu
PHP is far from dead, yes. But JavaScript and Node are the first case where in
my history where an alternative seems to stick and have proper staying power
in PHP devs minds.

This never happened with RoR, for example. It was a passing fad in the
mainstream. I know it's probably still used by millions, but relatively to
PHP.

~~~
krapp
It's ironic that PHP might be surpassed by the only language people seem to
hate as much as it (javascript.)

~~~
velmu
After 20 years of JavaScript - I've got no idea how it works.

And I think I'm not alone. There's been all kinds of layers on top, like
CoffeeScript. And now ES6 brings us classes.

